# River trail!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That looks like so much fun. We've never had our girls in that deep. Most of the water sources here are mushy clay on the bottom:-(


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

dashygirl said:


> This is by far one of my favorite places to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goodness :lol: I need to learn how to read. I thought I read that you rode "nude" not dude...hehe. Man I am my own entertainment at the best of times.

That is the neatest picture. Absolutely love seeing the dog swimming ahead of you guys. You are one brave soul to have taken a camera while bareback, in fairly deep river on top of a horse!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh goodness :lol: I need to learn how to read. I thought I read that you rode "nude" not dude...hehe. Man I am my own entertainment at the best of times.
> 
> That is the neatest picture. Absolutely love seeing the dog swimming ahead of you guys. You are one brave soul to have taken a camera while bareback, in fairly deep river on top of a horse!


Haha! I think that's one thing I would never do...ride nude. That just wouldn't be comfortable at all... :lol:
I actually took the pic on my phone, I felt pretty confident to do so because we'd ridden down the rive so many times we knew where the rough spots were.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW! Looks like FUN! Thanks for sharing - Love Echo!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks! Echo is definitely a trooper, he keeps up quite well even though sometimes the river washes him a bit up or down stream from us, LOL.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome. Went on my first creek ride this year. Sadly there was a pretty bad drought  But the horses had fun and the dogs went swimming with us too. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow! That looks amazing and a lot of fun!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That is really cool!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_WOW! Looks like fun, but I have to admit, I'd be too nervous. I'm not a water person & I'd be too afraid of winding up in the river. (Chicken on a horse...lol)_


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Dreamer1215 said:


> _WOW! Looks like fun, but I have to admit, I'd be too nervous. I'm not a water person & I'd be too afraid of winding up in the river. (Chicken on a horse...lol)_


I've ended up in the river before. I was riding a young horse and the dog swam up beside us and she flipped, she ended up on the shore and I ended up down river. Lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ahhh yes!!! I remember riding in one of the rivers near where I grew up...I LOVED IT! Especially when it was a 'dry' year, and there were sand bars to climb up on in the river at different places. It was so much fun!


----------

